# Puchased Tent



## Oldmanwheeler (Jul 13, 2011)

I was on Amazon.com this morning and decided to see what they had for Photo Boxes.  I found the CowboyStudio Table Top Photo Studio Light Tent Kit for $39.99  It includes the box, tent, 2 lights, camera stand, color backgrounds and a case.

All of the receives gave it high marks so I decided to give it a shot.  Will let you know in a few weeks how it works for Pens.


----------



## Monty (Jul 13, 2011)

I've got one very similar. It's an OK setup. Not knocking it but I hope you have better luck using your than I had with mine.


----------



## qballizhere (Jul 14, 2011)

I have had one for a few months now and it will do the job. I like it and starting out will do great and not break the bank. I dont use the tripod because I already had one. They were local for me so I was able to go there and look at them. Looking for a flash diffuser now.


----------



## Oldmanwheeler (Jul 15, 2011)

qballizhere said:


> I have had one for a few months now and it will do the job. I like it and starting out will do great and not break the bank. I dont use the tripod because I already had one. They were local for me so I was able to go there and look at them. Looking for a flash diffuser now.



Yea, I have a Nikon D5000 so I'm using the tripod I already have.  I have the defuser but need a good remote trigger.


----------



## tt1106 (Jul 15, 2011)

I use the clamp on 150 watt lights from HD.  I think they are 8.00.  another 3.00 for the Bulbs.  You can find light tents on ebay really cheap, under 20 dollars.  I use chair backs to clamp the lights to.   Canon 50D.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Jul 15, 2011)

just received mine from amazon last evening. the cowboy set up. bigger than i thought it would be. really nice set up it looks like. everything including tripod fits in the case withit. was just discussing with the wife before she left for work that i need to get it set up and take some pics for the show tomorrow locally. will let you know how it works this evening. :laugh:


----------



## pfde4 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yea said:
			
		

> If you have an iPhone or iPod Touch with a laptop this works well.
> http://www.ononesoftware.com/products/dslr-camera-remote/


----------



## Oldmanwheeler (Jul 15, 2011)

pfde4 said:


> Yea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BradG (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Bob
Take a look here
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.117701074988234.24767.117699231655085

All of these have been taken using the very same kit. I removed the velcro fabric back drop, and use two standard flexible neck desk lights with 40W bulbs in them. I never point them directly at the tent as you end up with too much glare on your pens.. but instead point them down and turned away slightly.

I have a granite chopping board which i stand the tent on. gives a great reflection but i could do with having mine polished up


----------



## Oldmanwheeler (Jul 15, 2011)

BradG said:


> Hi Bob
> Take a look here
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.117701074988234.24767.117699231655085
> 
> ...



VERY NICE!


----------

